# The original Spirit of Tasmania



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Built as the Peter Pan for the German TT-Line in 1986 and sold to the Australian T-T Line in 1993. Withdrawn from Tasmanian trade in 2002 the ship now sails as Fjord Norway on Fjord Line's Bergen - Haugesund - Egersund - Hanstholm service.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Remember her very well and if anybody is interested in the full story, use the following link:

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Peter-Pan-3.html

also refer to thread under Abel Tasman


----------

